# Batch. Mehrere Dateien öffnen, suchen und ersetzen.



## Gonzomobil (24. August 2005)

Hi, 
 habe ein kleines Problemchen hier. Ich habe eine gewissen Anzahl an htm.-Dateien. In jede Datei möchte ich ein? Verknüpfung zum Bild einfügen. Nach einer Chema: der datei Index_1.htm wird das Bild Image_1.jpg hinzugefügt usw. Da es mehr als 500 Dateien sind, möchte ich das automatisieren und da kommt ein Batch Script in Frage.Nur ich weiss einfach nicht wie ich diese Situation meistern kann.
  Also im Prinzip sieht es so aus:
 Ich öffne nacheinenader die HTM-Dateien suche die Zeile mit <BODY> und nach dieser Zeile füge ich die Verknüpfung zum entsprechendem Bild ein.

 Vielleicht geht es auch ohne Batch?

  Kann mir da jemand helfen? Danke.

  gruß.
  Gonzomobil


----------

